# mrs Peanut :)



## Moldie (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi
Finally got me a pair mice
Don't know what breed they tba but its a start 
But they are adorable the female loves cuddles and sits on my shoulder quite happily washing her self 
Was for breeding to feed but after the way they are so friendly now just pets


----------

